# "التبرّي من معرّة المعري"



## gamehdi (7 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللغة العربية لغة كثيرة الألفاظ , عديدة الكلمات , واسعة المعانى والدلالات , مما يمنحها ثراءً واتساعا لا تجده فى اى لغة اخرى
وليس كثرة المشتقات والمترادفات فى اللغة العربية من باب الحشو والتكرار أبدا , وإنما لكل كلمة فى اللغة العربية معنى مختلفا عن الآخر فإننا إذا قلنا أن
يجرى = يعدو
فهذا من باب تقريب المعنى , وإلا فإن العدو غير الجرى , وكذلك المشى غير السير , والإرتطام غير الإصطدام .. الخ
وهذا الثراء اللغوى جعل اللغة العربية هى اللغة المثلى لكى ينزل بها القرآن الكريم , وتشمل لفظه ومعناه وتحتويهما بلا مشقة , كما قال الشاعر حافظ إبراهيم :
وسعت كتاب الله لفظا وغاية & وما ضقت عن آى به وعظات
فكيف اضيق اليوم عن وصف آيةٍ & وتنسيق أسماء لمخترعات

واليوم جئت لكم بمثال من ثراء اللغة العربية , ذلك الثراء والذى جعل للاسد ثلاثمائة وستين اسما , وللكلب سبعين اسما وللسيف اسماء لا عدد لها
فلقد عثؤت على رسالة للإمام الحافظ السيوطى بعنوان "التبرّي من معرّة المعري" وفيها أن المعرى قال : الكلب من لا يعرف للكلب سبعين اسما و فحاول السيوطى أن يبرأ نفسه ومن حوله من هذه التهمة بان يجمع ما استطاع من اسماء الكلب من كتب اللغة المختلفة – أكثر من ستين اسما كما ذكر – وقد نقلت إليكم الرسالة بتمامها هنا ..

----------------------------------

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين قال سيدنا ومولانا العبد الفقير إلى الله تعالى، الشيخ الإمام العالم المحقق المفتي، صدر المدرسين، لسان المتكلمين، حجة الناظرين قامع المبتدعين، حافظ العصر، خادم سنّة سيد المرسلين جلال الدين السيوطي الشافعي، فسح الله في أجله ورحم سلفه ومشايخه وجميع المسلمين. ذكر أسماء الكلب: الكلب معروف، والأنثى كلبة، وجمعه أكلب وكلاب وكليب وأكالب
وكلابات وجمعها كلبات.

[ دخل يوماً أبو العلاء المعريّ على الشريف المرتضى، فعثر برجل 
فقال الرجل: مَن هذا الكلب؟
فقال أبو العلاء: الكلب من لا يعرف للكلب سبعين اسماً.
قلت: وقد تتبعت كتب اللغة، فحصلتها (أكثر من ستين اسماً): ونظمتها في أرجوزة "التبرّي من معرّة المعري" وهي هذه:

للّه حمدٌ دائمٌ الوَلِيّ ... ثمّ صلاتُه على النبي
قد نُقِلَ الثقاتُ عَن أبي العُلا ... لما أتى للمُرتَضى ودخلا
قال له شحصٌ بهِ قَد عَثَرا ... من ذلِكَ الكلبُ الذي ما أبصَرا
فقال في جوابه قولاً جلِي .... مُعَبِّراً لذلك المجهّلِ
الكلبُ من لَم يَدرِ من أسمائِهِ .... سبعينَ مومياً إلى علائِهِ
وقد تَتَبّعتُ دَواوينَ اللُغَه .... لَعَلّني أجمعُ من ذا مَبلَغَه
فجئتُ منها عدداً كثيراً .... وأرتجي فيما بقي تيسيرا
وقد نظمتُ ذاك في هذا الرجز .... ليستفيدَها الذي عنها عجز
فسمّهِ هُدِيتَ بالتبرّي .... يا صاحِ من معرّةِ المعرّي
من ذلكَ (الباقِعُ ) ثم (الوازِعُ) ... و(الكلبُ) و(الأبقَع)ُ ثم (الزارعُ)
و(الخيطَلُ) (السخامُ) ثم (الأسدُ) ... و(العُربُج) (العجوزُ) ثم (الأعقدُ)
و( الأعنق )ُ ( الدرباسُ ) و( العَمَلّسُ ) ... و (القُطرُبُ ) ( الفُرنيُّ ) ثم ( الفَلحَسُ )
و( الثَغِم ) ( الطَلقُ ) مع ( العواءِ ) ... بالمدّ والقَصرِ على استواء
وعُدَّ من أسمائِهِ ( البصيرُ ) ... وفيهِ لغزٌ قالَه خبيرُ
والعربُ قد سمّوهُ قدماً في النفيرِ ... ( داعي الضمير) ثم ( هانىء الضمير) 
وهكذا سموه ( داعي الكَرَمِ ) .... ( مشيدَ الذكرِ ) ( متمّمَ النعَمِ )
و( ثمثَمٌ ) ( وكالبٌ ) و( هبلَعُ ) ... و( مُنذِرٌ ) و ( هجرَع ) و( هَجرَعُ )
ثم ( كُسَيبٌ ) علَم المذكّرِ ... منه من الهمزةِ واللام عَرِي
و( القَلَطِيُّ ) و( السلوقِيُّ ) نِسبَه ... كذلك ( الصينيُّ ) بذاك أشبَه
و( المُستَطيرُ) هائجُ الكلابِ ... كذا رواهُ صاحبُ العُبابِ
و( الدرصُ ) و( الجروُ ) مثلّثُ الفا ... لوَلَدِ الكلبِ أسامٍ تُلفى
و( السمع ) فيما قاله الصوليُ ... وهو ( أبوُ خالدٍ ) المكنِيُّ
ونقَلوا ( الرُهدون ) للكلابِ .... وكلبةٌ يُقالُ لها ( كَسابِ )
مثل ُ ( قطام )ِ علماً مَبنِيّاً ..... و( كسبةٌ ) كذاك نقلاً رُوِيا
وخُذ لها( العولَقَ ) و( المُعاوِيَة ) .... و( لَعوة ) وكُن لذاكَ راوِيه
وولدُ الكلبِ من الذيبَة سمّ .... ( عُسبورةً ) وإن تُزِل حالَم تُلَم
وألحَقوا بذلِكَ ( الخَيهَفعى ) ... وأن تُمَدَّ فهو جاءَ سمعا
وولدُ الكلبِ من ذيبٍ سُمي ... أو ثعلبٍ فيما رَوَوا ( بالديسَمِ )
ثمَّ كلابُ الماءِ بـ ( الهراكِلَه ) ... تُدعى وقِس فرداً على ما شاكََلَه
كذاكَ كلبُ الماءِ يَدعى ( القُندُسا ) .... فيما له ابنُ دحيةٍ قَدِ ائتَسى
وكلبةُ الماءِ هيَ ( القضاعَه ) ... جميعُ ذاك أثبتوا سَماعَه
وعدّدوا من جنسهِ ( ابنَ آوى ) ومَن سُماه ( دألٌ ) قد ساوى
و( دُئِلٌ ) و( دُؤلٌ ) و( الذُألان ) .... وافتَح وضُمَّ معجَماً للذُألان
كذلك ( العِلوضًُ ) ثم ( النوفَلُ ) ... و( اللعوَضُ ) ( السرحوب ) فيما نَقَلوا
و( الوَعُّ ) و( العلوشُ ) ثم ( الوَعوَعُ ) ... و( الشغبَر ) ( الوأواءُ ) فيما يُسمَعُ
هذا الذي من كُتُبٍ جمعتهُ ... وما بدا من بعدِ ذا ألحَقتهُ
والحمدُ للّهِ هنا تمامُ ... ثمَّ على نبيّهِ السلامُ ...]

---------------------------

تمت الرسالة 

وقد وضعت أقواسا حول أسماء الكلب فى الأرجوزة حتى تتضح للقارئ 
ولكم ارق التحية 



منقول​


----------



## العلم للإيمان (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً للمعلومة.
هناك كتاب دقيق يجمع مثل هذا و يفرق بينها ، اسمه "فقه اللغة" للثعالبي. هنا
http://saaid.net/book/2/593.zip
-----
و هذا -رغم اعتبار البعض عقم ذلك ، و لا أتفق معهم- يعطي اللغة ثراءً، كما يساهم أيضاً في العلم ، إذ أن العلم تجده يفرق بين مصطلحات نعتقد أنها متماثلة في الاستخدام العادي للغة (في اللغة الإنجليزية التي ندرس بها).


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (5 ديسمبر 2007)

اخونا الفاضل gamehdi

سلم انتقاؤك
وسلم نقلك

وسلمت افادتك 

فحقا

اللغة التي اختارها الله لتظهر كلمات القران الكريم
لجديرة كل الجدارة ان نعبر بها عن اي علوم عصرية

اشكرك كل الشكر


----------



## adeb11 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

سلمت يداك اخي على هذه المعلومة افدتنا وتقبل مني اجمل تحية


----------

